# USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dynos, pictures, and prices inside



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

USP Motorsports is pleased to announce the release of our 2.5L testpipe. After several months of research and development we are now able to offer a bolt-on testpipe that is completely reversible. *Currently we have confirmed fitment on 2006-2009 VW Rabbit and Jetta*, Beetle has not been tested yet. 
*Key features include:*
2.5" mandrel bend stainless steel piping
stainless steel flex bellow
stainless steel hanger
reducer to fit factory exhaust
integral oxygen sensor extension to avoid CEL/MIL light (05-08 models w/ dual O2 sensor)
a solid gain of 10-15 whp and 10-15 ft/lbs of torque
*Horsepower and torque gains:*
Below is a before and after dyno of a 2007 Rabbit equipped with the *150hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Unitronic software, Carbonio intake, and our prototype catback exhaust.


Below is a before and after dyno of a 2008 Rabbit equipped with the *170hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. The car was also equipped with Neuspeed P-Flow intake.

*Pictures:*
























stock pipe on car








USP testpipe installed on car









*Pricing:*
Retail price is $275 plus shipping. *Click here to order*




_Modified by [email protected] at 9:22 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

with the 08 did you just run stock exhaust with it? any sound clips?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (cstjetta)*








I MUST HAVE THIS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (cstjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cstjetta* »_with the 08 did you just run stock exhaust with it? any sound clips?

yes, stock exhaust. I don't have any clips at the moment, but it is a little louder then factory, but not too noticeable.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Oooh. Pretty.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

What about the cars with 3 sensors?


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you guys couldnt have come out with this any sooner. damn you scuba steve, just ordered p-flo and short shifter yesterday. would have waited off to get this. when i put my tt single borla on i heard what the car sounded like after cat and ......whoops just think i came a little because this with my exhaust is going to be so loud and soooo bad asssess
also does this come a new gasket, and exhaust paste 


_Modified by 07bunny at 8:26 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Wow that dyno plot really surprised me. The 150hp BGP 2.5L made significantly more whp and wtq than the 2008 2.5L which ALSO had an intake. Sweet!


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

because there the same, after geting chiped.


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

This is the section before the cat back right?
This product can be use in combination with other cat back system that is on the market?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (_V-Dubber_)*

From the post all the cars had chip intake and exhaust. so the gains are from a combination of all the extra hardware not just the cat delete pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_From the post all the cars had chip intake and exhaust. so the gains are from a combination of all the extra hardware not just the cat delete pipe.

this testpipe will work with all catback exhausts that are designed to work with the factory cat section.
*You are incorrect the 150hp car already had chip, intake, and catback exhaust *. So in other words during the before test the car was equipped with: intake, catback exhaust, chip, and factory cat section. During the after test the car was equipped with intake, catback exhaust, chip, and our testpipe. 
*The 170hp car already had the intake installed*, the before run was with the intake and factory cat section and the after run with the intake and our testpipe. 
*Conclusion: the only thing that changed on both cars to yield the horsepower and torque gains, was the factory cat section was swapped out for our testpipe.*


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:00 AM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
this testpipe will work with all catback exhausts that are designed to work with the factory cat section.
*You are incorrect the 150hp car already had chip, intake, and catback exhaust *. So in other words during the before test the car was equipped with: intake, catback exhaust, chip, and factory cat section. During the after test the car was equipped with intake, catback exhaust, chip, and our testpipe. 
*The 170hp car already had the intake installed*, the before run was with the intake and factory cat section and the after run with the intake and our testpipe. 
*Conclusion: the only thing that changed on both cars to yield the horsepower and torque gains, was the factory cat section was swapped out for our testpipe.*

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:00 AM 1-4-2009_

I stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please re read. The 2008 car had just a intake not a CHIP. 
where do you stand corrected?
bottom line only thing that was changed was the test pipe on both cars.
Chris Green


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

does this come with new gasket if needed and exhaust paste


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

what about a CEL? and also with headers and after market exhaust you would see a larger gain?


_Modified by easy cheese at 9:43 AM 1-4-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

it will not throw a CEL, thats the reason for the funny looking o2 sensor bung, it does not come with a gasket the stock gasket is metal which is fine to re use we have installed a few of them for local people with no problems at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chris Green


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

hey chris, you only answer my 1st question. and btw i will been calling you guys soon... as soo as my taxes come back!!!


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_what about a CEL? and also with headers and after market exhaust you would see a larger gain?

_Modified by easy cheese at 9:43 AM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Please re read. The 2008 car had just a intake not a CHIP. 
where do you stand corrected?
bottom line only thing that was changed was the test pipe on both cars.
Chris Green

WTF!! "I stand corrected" means I admitted I was incorrect
I guess I have to give some vocab lessons too







##$#@$
http://www.thefreedictionary.c...ected


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_also with headers and after market exhaust you would see a larger gain?

_Modified by easy cheese at 9:43 AM 1-4-2009_

we haven't tested one with aftermarket headers, but from our experience with other cars installing the testpipe with headers will yield higher gains.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm already saving up for this.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

you said 08... so i am also assuming this will work for the '07 also right???
..... NEVERMIND THE QUESTION.....







reread the part where you said 06-09 ...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_you said 08... so i am also assuming this will work for the '07 also right???
..... NEVERMIND THE QUESTION.....







reread the part where you said 06-09 ...









I'm guessing as long as your car is not SULEZ with CA emissions(3 o2 sensors), you should be good to go.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha, no im an AZ, soon to be cali...

.. ALSO... 
_how about a pic installed_...


_Modified by phrog23 at 1:18 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm in NJ and my car for some reason is SULEZ
I have 3 o2 sensors 2 pre cat and 1 post cat.
People should check their cars just to make sure. If not you may end up paying someone to weld an extra bung that may or may not result in a CEL/MIL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm in NJ and my car for some reason is SULEZ
I have 3 o2 sensors 2 pre cat and 1 post cat.
People should check their cars just to make sure. If not you may end up paying someone to weld an extra bung that may or may not result in a CEL/MIL

We will put one in no extra charge just put it in the notes.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

does it reduce at the end there to mate to the stock exhaust?
*nevermind re-read the details


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We will put one in no extra charge just put it in the notes. 

i love how this product came unexpectedly (or at least to me) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif perfect timing too! getting a nice insurance check and may bite the bullet and do this one last mod to the rabbit until i really begin tearing into my mk2. 
but USP, you might want to edit the original post and state that so you dont continue to get thatquestion. some people are a little too...anxious to read the whole thread


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

HAHA...
new year new product group buy.....

... maybe


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*Horsepower and torque gains:*
Below is a before and after dyno of a 2007 Rabbit equipped with the *150hp motor*. The before run was done with the factory cat section installed and the after dyno was done with our testpipe. *The car was also equipped with Unitronic software, Carbonio intake, and our prototype catback exhaust*.




is it me or does the final #s not seem right..... software, intake,test pipe and exhaust..
and the final #'s are only a 166hp???????


_Modified by phrog23 at 7:48 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (phrog23)*

It says bolt on, what the install like? Would it make sense to just have it installed at the same time as a new exhaust?


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (phrog23)*

That isnt horsepower its Wheel horsepower.


----------



## TXwabbit (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
is it me or does the final #s not seem right..... software, intake,test pipe and exhaust..
and the final #'s are only a 166hp???????

_Modified by phrog23 at 7:48 PM 1-4-2009_

They do seem a little off i know people here in the tex and other forums runing 180ish HP with all those mods minus the testpipe of course 
Heres an example from tmoya4646

2008 Black Rabbit-S 2.5L 5-Speed
187HP, 197 ft-lbs of torque
Debadged, Smoked Side Markers & R32 Taillights, Eyelids, 3" Antenna, Silverstar Ultra H7s, RABBIT Frames, 35% Tint, Blue City Lights, Techtonics Tuning Single Borla/Dual Tip Exhaust, GTI Side Skirts, GIAC Flash Software, Carbonio Intake, SEAT Cupra R Lip, 18" Black Privat Netz w/ Machined Lip, S6-Style LED Fogs


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (TXwabbit)*

will this bolt up to the GHL?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (soundguydave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soundguydave* »_It says bolt on, what the install like? Would it make sense to just have it installed at the same time as a new exhaust?

install should be no more then 1 hour once the car is cool.

If your current aftermarket exhaust (GHL or other) mates to the factory cat section, our will as well.


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

have any videos?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (phrog23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phrog23* »_
is it me or does the final #s not seem right..... software, intake,test pipe and exhaust..
and the final #'s are only a 166hp???????

_Modified by phrog23 at 7:48 PM 1-4-2009_

guys dont forget this is wheel hp not crank, [email protected] the wheels is great for a car that came with 150 crank.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (dlob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dlob32* »_have any videos? 

not yet, but it is not much lounder then stock. After all the stock system has 3 mufflers on it.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

you say free ship to the US. Do you consider Alaska the US?


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not yet, but it is not much lounder then stock. After all the stock system has 3 mufflers on it. 

i have a GHL already an im afraid its gonna be alot louder an rattle the interior even more.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (dlob32)*

after reading the thread again im still a little confused... this may make me sound very stupid.. but does this eliminate the cat??? or is it just the area before the cat?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_after reading the thread again im still a little confused... this may make me sound very stupid.. but does this eliminate the cat??? or is it just the area before the cat?








eliminates


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_eliminates

thats correct I will post some pic's on the part installed later this week.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

is it later in the week yet?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_is it later in the week yet?

dude he has 'till friday!!!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

you said free shipping but its charging me 12 something for shipping...


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

you put the code in?


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Yeah, man. That's pretty good N/A power there at the wheels. Someone make a camshaft!! 
I was about to get a new car. However... dang, this N/A Rabbit stuff could be really, really fun. Especially with the weight removed from the car. It could be quite fun! Nice sporty tires... lightweight wheels...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_you said free shipping but its charging me 12 something for shipping... 

as long as you put the code in the site, when we bill you no shipping will be charged. thanks for the order.
Chris Green


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

there was no code option but the description said to just choose ground but ill only get charged the 225. Just placed the order, thanks guys!


----------



## davethebunny (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

how long is entry deal going on for!? I am very interested just need a little extra cash!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (davethebunny)*

Never got an answer about alaska.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Never got an answer about alaska.

please pm your address i will check.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (davethebunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davethebunny* »_how long is entry deal going on for!? I am very interested just need a little extra cash!

whole month of jan.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
whole month of jan.

take it till the end of feb. so i can use my taxes.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

expected ship date?


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

USP mospo' used my 08 for the test. The car has a slightly different exhaust note with the stock exhaust. It starts to pull harder at 4k all the way to redline. No CEL. The only preinstalled mod I have done to the car is a nuespeed p-flo and a recent oil change (castrol syntec). Since Usp installed the pipe, they were very gentle and used care when it was out with the old and in with the new(I watched their asse$ like a hawk). This was a great buy in my opinion, now its time for them to fab up a supercharger :hint hint:. Thanks again -dom


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (dmgraz)*

i think its time for you to throw up sound clips..::hint hint::


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_expected ship date?

yours shipped thursday


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yours shipped thursday

thank you sir!


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

When is the offer going to end?
Nevermind, I saw until the end of January. Hopefully I can sell my Grille by then


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 7:48 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Would anyone know how much restriction the test pipe would cause when the test pipe becomes smaller to bolt up to an aftermarket exhaust that also gets smaller to bolt up to the stock cat?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_Would anyone know how much restriction the test pipe would cause when the test pipe becomes smaller to bolt up to an aftermarket exhaust that also gets smaller to bolt up to the stock cat? 

It's about as free-flowing as you're gonna need on a N/A motor


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (dlob32)*

Pictures of the testpipe installed on the car have been added to the first page.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

thanks for the orders guys, those that placed a order over the weekend we be going out today. 
Chris Green


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Thanks. Look forward to installing the test pipe. And ill take many pictures and video clips so everyone knows baht it sounds like.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_Thanks. Look forward to installing the test pipe. And ill take many pictures and video clips so everyone knows baht it sounds like.

Great do you have stock exhaust?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

yes but its not installed. If you guys want to i can install it and get it on video. Right now i am running a neuspeed catback exhaust and carbinio intake.


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (a7xogg)*

do it do it do it!!!!


----------



## filippob1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (dlob32)*

How much would u guys charge for the install?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (filippob1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filippob1* »_How much would u guys charge for the install?
 normally it is 1 hour labor which is $94.35 but for the guys on the tex we'll do it for $75.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

I can't make a video of the stock exhaust with the test pipe. Im sorry but i will do plenty with the test pipe and catback exhaust.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (a7xogg)*

well get to it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ENRGZR)*

Im waiting on the arrival of the test pipe. Should be here thursday. So vids on Thursday night hopefully.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (a7xogg)*

ill love you forever if you post up some sound.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_ill love you forever if you post up some sound.

A few more went out today. thanks for the orders.
Chris Green


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

video is gonna be delayed until Saturday.


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJopKnusDpI 
found this on youtube if this helps.
not sure if he straight piped it or if only the test pipe is installed


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (nate122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nate122* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJopKnusDpI 
found this on youtube if this helps.
not sure if he straight piped it or if only the test pipe is installed

Definitely needs a resonator


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

So to the people who did order.......any cels?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

I will find out tommorow.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

VIDEO!


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

So... Video is up sounds a bit different I hope it's not a straight pipe because that would totally get some unwanted attention. If this eliminates the cat then.. in another 4-5 years I would need to put it back on for smog correct for CA laws anyways.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (nate122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nate122* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJopKnusDpI 

that sounds like pure crap http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlk5PKFtEI
custom cat back but has the USP pipe on.
your welcome. (p.s. not my car)


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

sounds about like my car with both rear mufflers deleted.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlk5PKFtEI
custom cat back but has the USP pipe on.
your welcome. (p.s. not my car)

the catback system on that car is 2.5" piping with a single thermal muffler. So it is exceptionable louder then if you had a stock catback on the car or even an aftermarket system with dual mufflers.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqlk5PKFtEI
custom cat back but has the USP pipe on.
your welcome. (p.s. not my car)

cant wait to get mine in


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of86nZ7NYYo
just a preview more vids to come.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

what exhaust is that?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*

custom exhaust made by usp with magnaflow tips. that wah t it says in the video details.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

on the dyno sheet .. why is the 150hp engine getting more out of it than the 170hp engine?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (ender619)*

the 150 hp car has more work done to it. the 170 only has intake while the 150 has chip intake catback exhaust.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

So im from CA will i fail emissions if i was to get this.. lol.. just ordered.. prly should of asked before the buy...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

aaaaaand im gonna have to cancel..


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

Can this be installed yourself?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

yes.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

any welding required?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (JAK-RBT)*

I'm trying to order the test pipe but i keep getting charged $23 for shipping. is there a code that i use to get the free shipping?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

Just put my order in!


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

Definitely interested...will call u on Monday


----------



## ug_rabbit (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

I have a question. Does having the O2 sensor off effect the performance at all? The sitch is that I installed your test pipe and then like an idiot, I managed to scrape the sensor on the ground.It stripped it kinda ( it won't go in ) . I then went to the store and got a bolt to just block it off. No CEL's ( yet ). Does it matter if its in or out?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

how much longer are you planning on having the introductory price for? i plan on ordering in another two or three weeks


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ug_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ug_rabbit* »_I have a question. Does having the O2 sensor off effect the performance at all? The sitch is that I installed your test pipe and then like an idiot, I managed to scrape the sensor on the ground.It stripped it kinda ( it won't go in ) . I then went to the store and got a bolt to just block it off. No CEL's ( yet ). Does it matter if its in or out?

you'll get one eventually. Fuel trims might be off, lean/rich.


----------



## ug_rabbit (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (stangg172006)*

I don't want to sound like an idiot, But what do you mean by "fuel trims lean/rich" . Can it be fixed by chipping it?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ug_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ug_rabbit* »_I don't want to sound like an idiot, But what do you mean by "fuel trims lean/rich" . Can it be fixed by chipping it?

it means you will be running with not enough fuel (lean) or too much fuel (rich). it could swing either way with a missing o2 sensor and either way that's not good. getting chipped MAY keep the CEL away but you still are going to want to get that sensor fixed.
bump on my question

_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_how much longer are you planning on having the introductory price for? i plan on ordering in another two or three weeks



_Modified by MKVJET08 at 2:38 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## ug_rabbit (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (MKVJET08)*

I will. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## ug_rabbit (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (MKVJET08)*

I got it done... everything is alright now. MORE torque for sure and better response. NO CEL's !


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Had mine on for about a month now, it was well worth the money. I've felt some noticeable gains more so on top end and I can really feel my rabbit pulling harder up there, the guys at USP did a great job installing and I could not be happier, thanks Chris
-Ryan


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

i'll be the first person to run the usp testpipe with a pzev motor. for anyone who is not aware of what this is, it is a partial zero emission vehicle that was designed for states like CA with strict emission laws. most cars have 2 o2 sensors but pzev motors have 3. i'll take pictures and post my experiences with the testpipe as soon as i install it. 
chris from usp has been very informative and helpful with getting the pipe done. looking forward to getting it in the mail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_i'll be the first person to run the usp testpipe with a pzev motor. for anyone who is not aware of what this is, it is a partial zero emission vehicle that was designed for states like CA with strict emission laws. most cars have 2 o2 sensors but pzev motors have 3. i'll take pictures and post my experiences with the testpipe as soon as i install it. 
chris from usp has been very informative and helpful with getting the pipe done. looking forward to getting it in the mail! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I hope it work out I shipped one to a guy in NY only to find out he had 3 o2's in a 06 car. it will be very hard for me to find one in FL to do testing on, but i will work with this guy in vegas to make it right.
Chris Green


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I hope it work out I shipped one to a guy in NY only to find out he had 3 o2's in a 06 car. it will be very hard for me to find one in FL to do testing on, but i will work with this guy in vegas to make it right.
Chris Green

hey chris, i sent you the pictures and was wondering if you were able to get the extra bung welded in?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

just got the test pipe on today and installed it in about 2 hours. it is not hard at all except for the fact that i had only about 1ft of clearance from the bottom of the car to the ground leaving me barely any room for my head. 
the pipe has very noticeable gains especially in the top end. the engine is very responsive and is very loud. so for those with the resonators and suitcases removed, i strongly recommend putting at least one of them back in otherwise you will have to deal with some droning. i have a magnaflow cat back system and there is slight drone as i get into the higher rpms. chris green and usp have created an excellent product! and for those that live in cali and have 3 o2 sensors and are thinking about this product, you have no worries. no cel!


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_it is not hard at all except for the fact that i had only about 1ft of clearance from the bottom of the car to the ground leaving me barely any room for my head.

lol! jack it up


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

hahaha! i did and i still didnt have any clearance. i'll post videos tomorrow when there is some light out.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_just got the test pipe on today and installed it in about 2 hours. it is not hard at all except for the fact that i had only about 1ft of clearance from the bottom of the car to the ground leaving me barely any room for my head. 
the pipe has very noticeable gains especially in the top end. the engine is very responsive and is very loud. so for those with the resonators and suitcases removed, i strongly recommend putting at least one of them back in otherwise you will have to deal with some droning. i have a magnaflow cat back system and there is slight drone as i get into the higher rpms. chris green and usp have created an excellent product! and for those that live in cali and have 3 o2 sensors and are thinking about this product, you have no worries. no cel!
















This is great to hear. Im the guy from NY that had the 3 o2 sensors and sent it back in fear of a CEL.. Chris was understanding and a great guy.
The product is just beutiful, reallly well built. If we have some proof that the test pipe doesnt cause a concern with people that have the 3 o2 sensors, then im back in !
BTW, did you have to weld another bung hole for the 3rd sensor?
CHris, can you guys pre-fab that for us 3 sensor guys?
PLease post video/pics asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
This is great to hear. Im the guy from NY that had the 3 o2 sensors and sent it back in fear of a CEL.. Chris was understanding and a great guy.
The product is just beutiful, reallly well built. If we have some proof that the test pipe doesnt cause a concern with people that have the 3 o2 sensors, then im back in !
BTW, did you have to weld another bung hole for the 3rd sensor?
CHris, can you guys pre-fab that for us 3 sensor guys?
PLease post video/pics asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









the testpipe is amazing and fits perfectly with no modifications at all. except for the fact that i needed a second bung welded on. i took measurements of the second bung and chris welded it right in. he probably still has the measurements so i'm pretty sure you would be able to order it again. i'm going to pick up a cheap camcorder today to take some videos of the setup and hopefully post them tonight.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
the testpipe is amazing and fits perfectly with no modifications at all. except for the fact that i needed a second bung welded on. i took measurements of the second bung and chris welded it right in. he probably still has the measurements so i'm pretty sure you would be able to order it again. i'm going to pick up a cheap camcorder today to take some videos of the setup and hopefully post them tonight.
















sounds great man.. cant wait.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (MKVJET08)*

Any luck with that video??


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
the testpipe is amazing and fits perfectly with no modifications at all. except for the fact that i needed a second bung welded on. i took measurements of the second bung and chris welded it right in. he probably still has the measurements so i'm pretty sure you would be able to order it again. i'm going to pick up a cheap camcorder today to take some videos of the setup and hopefully post them tonight.
















for some reason i welded the extra bung on my car but im running a cel, you having any probs like that ?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rydaddyry* »_
for some reason i welded the extra bung on my car but im running a cel, you having any probs like that ?









unfortunately i ran into a problem. my cel came on today. i have a lnt intake so that could be the problem too. the only thing i can see wrong with the extra bung is the o2 sensor getting fried. i'm going to pull it out and check it and i'll get back to you guys. i guess i spoke to soon.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
unfortunately i ran into a problem. my cel came on today. i have a lnt intake so that could be the problem too. the only thing i can see wrong with the extra bung is the o2 sensor getting fried. i'm going to pull it out and check it and i'll get back to you guys. i guess i spoke to soon.









I knew it... thank god i returned mine.
Its not your intake bro.. trust me


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
I knew it... thank god i returned mine.
Its not your intake bro.. trust me

my intake throws a cel everyone once in awhile especially when i open up the throttle. i'm going to get scanned tomorrow and i'll let everyone know what the problem is.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
my intake throws a cel everyone once in awhile especially when i open up the throttle. i'm going to get scanned tomorrow and i'll let everyone know what the problem is. 

What intake u running?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

i have a LNT intake w/o the maf insert. it always sets my cel off. hopefully its the intake thats causing the cel.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_i have a LNT intake w/o the maf insert. it always sets my cel off. hopefully its the intake thats causing the cel. 

Ouch! Why did u go with that one...
I've experimented with a few, the carbonio is by far the best.
The best looking, the best sounding, the best performance..imo


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I wanna run one of these but how would u go about getting a smog later on or pass inspection?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (White5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White5* »_I wanna run one of these but how would u go about getting a smog later on or pass inspection?

its bolt on, keep the stock part and switch em out for testing...


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (White5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *White5* »_I wanna run one of these but how would u go about getting a smog later on or pass inspection?

it only takes about an hour to take it out and put your stock one back on. i just got my car scanned and there are no problems with the test pipe. i threw a lean code on my intake.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

get rid of that intake.. Carbonio FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## White5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for answering that guys.. im so close to ordering one of these.. just one more question for those who may have the same thing as me.. I have a custom made made exhaust (2.5" tubing and single muffler without resonator)... Does it still bolt right up to this or will welding need to be done?
Thanks


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_get rid of that intake.. Carbonio FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha! i would but i got a great deal on the intake since LNT is located in the bay area which is where i am from. i guess you can say it was a "baydestrian" discount. lol








anyways, the test pipe is fine. if you do decide to get the test pipe again, just make sure you get everything installed correctly. i have an EGT and A/F gauge to monitor my engine.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

lol i was thinkin of pullin these two gauges out of my garage to monitor as well. 
didnt know if that was considered rice or not haha.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_lol i was thinkin of pullin these two gauges out of my garage to monitor as well. 
didnt know if that was considered rice or not haha.

as long as you dont do it like this


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
as long as you dont do it like this


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

i'm filipino and i love rice. lol








i'm actually using the new south offset gauge pod for my gauges. i have the prosport blue electrical EGT gauge and the digital wideband A/F gauge. i'm saving the third hole for something special ... hint... boost gauge ... hint.







. i haven't been able to get a hold of a camcorder to record some clips. sorry guys.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

i think im gonna pick up the new south dual column pod.
i a voltometer. wanna watch everything after my whole system is setup
(2 amps. 1 600w 4chan for the doors and an alpine 500 (actually 1000) watt for the sub.)
then i guess i can fill the other one with something dumb like a/f or egt.
which to go?


_Modified by nvsbandit at 12:09 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_
then i guess i can fill the other one with something dumb like a/f or egt.
which to go?



either one is great to have and is far from being dumb or useless. the a/f gauge is good to have especially for cars with a cai that way you can monitor your engine if it is running to rich or to lean. try to get a wideband gauge if you can. they're a little bit more pricey but they are more accurate on the readings. these gauges are a cheap investment in protecting your modified car.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

maybe i should get the triple offset pod...ive always wanted something ridiculous in my car. haha


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

When reset the car "took off battery terminal" CEL came off for about 20 miles then kicked back on, i need someone with a scanner to get the code. And I have three O2's on my car also, one precat, one in the cat and one post. Car sounds mean tho!!


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
unfortunately i ran into a problem. my cel came on today. i have a lnt intake so that could be the problem too. the only thing i can see wrong with the extra bung is the o2 sensor getting fried. i'm going to pull it out and check it and i'll get back to you guys. i guess i spoke to soon.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*

newark, nj close enough for you, i got vag com


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you pass emissions with a test pipe in Texas?


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Thanks for offer, my buddies got one I've just been super lazy and havent really had the time its been ****ty out and havent really been driving my car much!!


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Can you pass emissions with a test pipe in Texas?

Nope, you'll have to properly put the cat back on.
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/v...it=Go


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (brian81)*

its very easy to remove the test pipe and reinstall the stock piece. it should only take about an hour and you only have to do it when you get a smog test. i'm putting my test pipe back on next week after i register my car.


----------



## rydaddyry (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

hey so my friend doesnt have vag-com any more just a generic obd II scanner, I got three code P0420, p117a, p2096







dont think im gunna be able to get rid of any of those!! any one else have similar probs or ideas for a possible fix if any??


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









off topic.. not lift points! that's bad. use pinchwelds, they are actually marked.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rydaddyry* »_hey so my friend doesnt have vag-com any more just a generic obd II scanner, I got three code P0420, p117a, p2096







dont think im gunna be able to get rid of any of those!! any one else have similar probs or ideas for a possible fix if any??

that sucks. i haven't thrown any of those codes. i actually had my bung re-welded at a different angle and that helped clear a code. if you weld the bung in straight you can fry your o2 sensor and accumalate carbon build up on the sensor itself.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (rydaddyry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rydaddyry* »_hey so my friend doesnt have vag-com any more just a generic obd II scanner, I got three code P0420, p117a, p2096







dont think im gunna be able to get rid of any of those!! any one else have similar probs or ideas for a possible fix if any??

yea i got the same ones and also p2196 i know 2 are cat-something and one is lean code and one rich code.
AND THEY SAY NO CEL!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

can anyone else confirm CELs related to this?


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine threw on a CEL but went away after a day.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ThEnergizer)*

Any chance you will offer one with a high flow cat


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (bunnyhopin)*

lol then it wouldnt be a test pipe ahaha


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (nvsbandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nvsbandit* »_lol then it wouldnt be a test pipe ahaha

O ... Fail..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_
yea i got the same ones and also p2196 i know 2 are cat-something and one is lean code and one rich code.
AND THEY SAY NO CEL!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

We tested 2 cars here local for 2 months before selling this product we did not see any CEL's, 3 02 sensor cars im sure they will get a CEL. Just get APR or unitronic software and problem solved.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_Any chance you will offer one with a high flow cat









Yes, we can do that. However, it will increase the price by $200. Since we have not tested the high flow cat their is no guarantee it will not throw a CEL on a 3 oxygen sensor car.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Interesting... If i don't go with Euro jets system i will defiantly be making a purchase... as long as i don't get laid off like everyone else


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (bunnyhopin)*

is this still going on?
Retail price is $275 plus shipping. However, we are offering an introductory special for $225 shipped with the U.S.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_is this still going on?
Retail price is $275 plus shipping. However, we are offering an introductory special for $225 shipped with the U.S. 

no that was just the first batch of them.


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

sounds like a stupid question.. but where are all the o2 sensors located? id like to confirm just how many i have so i can order..


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (GT_GREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_GREG* »_sounds like a stupid question.. but where are all the o2 sensors located? id like to confirm just how many i have so i can order..

there are usually only 2 of them on most vehicles. one pre-cat and post-cat. on pzev vehicles there are 3 of them. the extra sensor is on the cat itself. vehicles in California have them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_
there are usually only 2 of them on most vehicles. one pre-cat and post-cat. on pzev vehicles there are 3 of them. the extra sensor is on the cat itself. vehicles in California have them. 

Thats correct, cars that have 2 have one in the header and one behind the cat.


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

so chances are a canadian 08 will have two.. maybe im missing something but i only saw one place for an o2 on this test pipe.. wheres the other one go?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (GT_GREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_GREG* »_so chances are a canadian 08 will have two.. maybe im missing something but i only saw one place for an o2 on this test pipe.. wheres the other one go?

the other 02 sensor is on the header itself. you can see it if you look in your engine bay.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

Chris,
With the introduction of the test pipe, how will our cars perform in regards to fuel/air mixture? How much leaner will the test pipe make the car run? Would you recommend that we upgrade the ECU prior to the installation of the test pipe?

_Modified by davidl351 at 10:58 AM 3-28-2009_


_Modified by davidl351 at 10:59 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

im trying to order from your site now but the order system you guys use is very odd.. its asking me to select a shipping method.. but it doesnt give me any options!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (GT_GREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_GREG* »_im trying to order from your site now but the order system you guys use is very odd.. its asking me to select a shipping method.. but it doesnt give me any options!


please call the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_Chris,
With the introduction of the test pipe, how will our cars perform in regards to fuel/air mixture? How much leaner will the test pipe make the car run? Would you recommend that we upgrade the ECU prior to the installation of the test pipe?


The testpipe will not change the a/f mixture the secondary Oxygen sensor is only used to monitor the cat.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The testpipe will not change the a/f mixture the secondary Oxygen sensor is only used to monitor the cat.

I see. Then what is all this hub-bub about a freer-flowing motor-back system will cause a decrease in back pressure, which inevitably leads to a leaner A/F mixture?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_
I see. Then what is all this hub-bub about a freer-flowing motor-back system will cause a decrease in back pressure, which inevitably leads to a leaner A/F mixture?

that may be some what true on older cars but the motronic ecus will add up to 25% fuel and will pull back up to 25% at wide open throttle


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that may be some what true on older cars but the motronic ecus will add up to 25% fuel and will pull back up to 25% at wide open throttle

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Exactly what I wanted to hear. And then an ECU upgrade will exponentiate the gains?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Exactly what I wanted to hear. And then an ECU upgrade will exponentiate the gains?

correct


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ordered mine, and props to USP for adding the third 02 sensor bung for no extra charge!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_Just ordered mine, and props to USP for adding the third 02 sensor bung for no extra charge!

no problem


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just installed the testpipe. The fit was perfect noticeable power gains and slightly louder exhaust im very happy with the purchase. Also readiness set for the Catalyst efficiency on the second try so far no check engine light on the 3 02 sensor PZEV engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_Just installed the testpipe. The fit was perfect noticeable power gains and slightly louder exhaust im very happy with the purchase. Also readiness set for the Catalyst efficiency on the second try so far no check engine light on the 3 02 sensor PZEV engine.

i'm sure the light will come on let me know how it works out.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If there was a way I could get ahold of a non-PZEV ECU from an 08 2.5l (and switch mine out) and assume that _everything_ else is the same, I would _consider_ this mod... but it seems like if it's going to run lean/rich that's just doing damage to the motor in the long run... 
I'll let you guys test it out and you tell me how it works out 30,000 miles from now...









I'll play it safe.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i'm sure the light will come on let me know how it works out.

The engine light just came on, seems like half the time it passes the test so you will definatly get a light eventualy. Not too worried about it though. And to the last poster i checked the fuel trim before and after and its unchanged, a free flowing exhaust will not effect the A/F ratio.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

how did you check the a/f ratio? and what is the CEL code you're getting?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

The CEL im getting is for cat efficiency, because for some reason the cat converter doesnt work as well sitting on top of my toolbox as it does in the car







. and used VW scan tool to check the short and long term fuel trim. I was a VW mechanic and still have access to the factory tools. The first O2 sensor is what reads the A/F ratio of the engine and adjust fuel trim. 


_Modified by 4door1.8T at 1:35 AM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

i was one of the first to put this pipe on a pzev engine and the cel will not make your engine run rich/lean. the code that you will probably throw is a P0420 which is due to your cat being replaced with the test pipe. i also put an EGT gauge and a A/F gauge and all of them read normal. if you are concerned with throwing a CEL with this product especially those in California than i would recommend getting a high flow cat instead. unless your not worried about looking at that orange engine light on your dash all day like me.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do either one of you have the ECU upgrade as well?


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*

Can you get GIAC to delete the O2 sensor within the cat? 

You see, the CEL would bug me so much that I'd want to run right into a wall screaming... I HATE a CEL... more than EPC... actually no.. they are both equally annoying... Call it Classical Conditioning but CEL makes me uneasy in my stomach. I would rather not have it on. It's that important.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (vicariously13)*

Wayne Angle blocks can take care of CELs. Doesn't the USP test pipe come with an o2 sensor and a bung?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_Wayne Angle blocks can take care of CELs. Doesn't the USP test pipe come with an o2 sensor and a bung? 

It comes with all the bungs needed for all 3 of the O2 sensor if you od have 3 O2 sensors. And to answer your last question i am currently running the factory software. Im looking into getting APR software once i get back from boot camp im leaving in 2 weeks so i wont be able to give any info in how this testpipe works with upgraded software until after then.


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

I see. I was asking because USP says that they will include an o2 sensor with the purchase of a test pipe on their advertisement.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_I see. I was asking because USP says that they will include an o2 sensor with the purchase of a test pipe on their advertisement. 

You may be thinking of the part that says they will add the 3rd O2 sensor bung if you need it for no extra charge.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i just got this on with my magnaflow cat back. Running only a single muffler and this thing is f u c king loud!!!!!!!! so loud im thinking of taking it off....


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe add the resonator?...


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

Is this street legal in California?


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (ssunnylee24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssunnylee24* »_Is this street legal in California?

far from it. taking your cat out of any car is illegal and the fines for driving without one are pretty high.


----------



## Reflex-Rabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

How can I tell if I Have a third sensor? 07 150hp


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (Reflex-Rabbit)*

You'll have a sticker on your window that says PZEV. I think California is the only state that enforces the 3 O2 sensors.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_You'll have a sticker on your window that says PZEV. I think California is the only state that enforces the 3 O2 sensors.

California is the only state that requires it but the PZEV models can be found in all states. I live in massachusets and its i got a PZEV engine.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

yeah... and I don't have a sticker in my window. I did get under my car though and see an O2 sensor stickin' out of my cat... and I live in CA...


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (vicariously13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicariously13* »_yeah... and I don't have a sticker in my window. I did get under my car though and see an O2 sensor stickin' out of my cat... and I live in CA... 

All models will have one O2 sensor at the back of the cat the PZEV will have one right before the cat and one in back of the cat.


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (TXwabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXwabbit* »_
2008 Black Rabbit-S 2.5L 5-Speed
187HP, 197 ft-lbs of torque


i 187 whp NA rabbit? wheres the thread?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (rishsn)*

any more reviews on this piece... really considering picking one up.... only issue is that I have GIAC software and not sure if the CEL light come on or not


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_any more reviews on this piece... really considering picking one up.... only issue is that I have GIAC software and not sure if the CEL light come on or not

X2


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (doqFastlane)*

I'm going to order mine soon (waiting on some $$$). this would give me a full exhaust (i already have ghl) and i already have an intake (bsh). So i guess all thats left is a reflash. Any recommendations since i'll need a stage 2 reflash? 
I have an 08 rabbit
Any chance i can still get the pipe for $225? i live in orlando


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... (moodyshark88)*

no such thing as a stage 2 reflash, you get software once and thats it


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i gutted my cat to counteract my pzev rating. C01 mmmmmm


----------



## moodyshark88 (May 10, 2008)

alright then, any suggestions which reflash would be paired best with the testpipe?
and can i still get the testpipe for $225?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

I recommend the c2 flash(because i have it...lol) and also because you def wont throw a cell running a testpipe while running c2 software...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (moodyshark88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moodyshark88* »_
and can i still get the testpipe for $225?

sorry that was an introductory price.


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

What's the price now then?
Any cel repirted with apr testpipe file?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*

Is it true that the c2 flash will eliminate the CEL on a 3 o2 sensor vehicle?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n82007rabbit* »_What's the price now then?
Any cel repirted with apr testpipe file?

it is $275 plus shipping. No CEL with testpipe files.


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:29 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm sure you meant $275.00 because I ordered one last week and that's what I was charged.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_I'm sure you meant $275.00 because I ordered one last week and that's what I was charged.

yea sorry I was updating a couple posts, the price is $275 plus shipping


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No problem, I'm just excited about getting this. I only wish I ordered earlier. Going to the track this weekend. Would have loved to had it on my first ever 1/4 mile run.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_No problem, I'm just excited about getting this. I only wish I ordered earlier. Going to the track this weekend. Would have loved to had it on my first ever 1/4 mile run.









hope you enjoy it


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

Any word on if the APR testpipe file will eliminate the chance of a CEL? i want to get this, but dont want a CEL. those drive me bonkers!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*

I have no software upgrade. Ive had the test pipe for 5k miles and no cel.
APR test pipe file will eliminate the cel if you get one from the test pipe.


----------



## dr.dodds (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

setting fault po420 also lowers power output, putting your car in failsafe mode!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (dr.dodds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.dodds* »_setting fault po420 also lowers power output, putting your car in failsafe mode!!!!









sorry but that statement is false.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (dr.dodds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.dodds* »_setting fault po420 also lowers power output, putting your car in failsafe mode!!!!









really? and how is that...


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

My car throw a no cat code when I made my own test pipe and it didn't lose power.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

my former g/f's jetta had a p0420 code and it lost no power what-so-ever...


----------



## vivadonvito (Jun 21, 2009)

so getting this test pipe is illegal, i live in ny. i have an 07 jetta, nothing performance wise done to my car but soon to get bsh intake and c2 flash.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivadonvito* »_so getting this test pipe is illegal, i live in ny. i have an 07 jetta, nothing performance wise done to my car but soon to get bsh intake and c2 flash. 

its ok though... what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (vivadonvito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivadonvito* »_so getting this test pipe is illegal, i live in ny. i have an 07 jetta, nothing performance wise done to my car but soon to get bsh intake and c2 flash. 

it is for off-road use


----------



## Sammyscenepoints (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_Im sorry USP but 10 to 15 WHP come on whos leg are you guys pulling. our cars dont run good with those test pipes, its just like a big wide open hole with no back pressure. i raced my buddy with a rabbit against my rabbit and it was before he got the test pipe he was on giac software and a intake and i was running my magnaflow catback and i have a intake as well and he beat me by about 2 cars. now he has the usp test pipe and i raced him and im beating him by half a car so mayb losing 10 to 15 hp is more accurate. this product is for sound only, and in my opionion it doesnt sound great its way to raspy. and its all because theres no back pressure its just wide open hole.



is this true, ive really been looking into this product but dont want this to happen


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (offfthaheeezay)*

Doesnt get true'er. Deffinetly spend your money on something different, that does something.


----------



## ItsAWhEEEL (Jun 16, 2009)

our volkswagen cats are very efficient. a lot of people who know and work for vw know this. If this testpipe does give any gain, it would be minimal. Talking 1-2 hp . (you wouldnt even realize it). Is that worth getting caught? its illegal, and about twice as much as the testpipe costs in penalties. be careful who you give your money to.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (ItsAWhEEEL)*

Who here has ever gotten pulled over for not having a cat hmm ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

we have confirmed the whp gains on several cars. If you dont believe it you are more then welcome to setup an appointment to get one installed on your car and dynoed before and after with a money back guarantee


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:19 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^
now that's confidence


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_Im sorry USP but 10 to 15 WHP come on whos leg are you guys pulling. 

I have personally witnessed 2 different 2.5L MKV's make a noticeable gain in power with the USP Testpipe. I also know for a fact, that the guys at USP will only sell something they have personally tested, and that is has shown to make power. If it didn't they simply would refuse to sell it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

Really?? you KNOW that usp would only sell something thats been tested. do you work there?? or are you there everyday cause thats a pretty bold statement to say when you dont know what goes on inside that shop. And you witnessed noticeable gains thats funny cause i witnessed noticeable losses. What kind of gains have you noticed??? Do you have a dyno built in your eyes and you can magically see if a car gets gains or not? Because when i raced my rabbit against my friends rabbit after he got the test pipe im beating him, but yet before the test pipe he was beating me. So if thats a gain to you go ahead and install it then, cause you'll be one more rabbit on the road that ill be beating.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_Really?? you KNOW that usp would only sell something thats been tested. do you work there?? or are you there everyday cause thats a pretty bold statement to say when you dont know what goes on inside that shop. And you witnessed noticeable gains thats funny cause i witnessed noticeable losses. What kind of gains have you noticed??? Do you have a dyno built in your eyes and you can magically see if a car gets gains or not? Because when i raced my rabbit against my friends rabbit after he got the test pipe im beating him, but yet before the test pipe he was beating me. So if thats a gain to you go ahead and install it then, cause you'll be one more rabbit on the road that ill be beating.
First of all, I have known Chris (Owner of of USP) for over 10 years. He has worked, and is the only person I trust to work, on every one of my VW"S or Audis. I am very well aware of his and his employees work ethics. Again if the product did not work or make power, he would not sell it. I actually am at USP almost every day, and PERSONALLY was there when he dynoed the 2.5's I mentioned above. Guess what, one of the cars dynoed was girlfriends 2.5 Wolfsburg Jetta. Car dynoed 100% stock (3 runs), car went on the lift, test pipe installed, went back on the dyno and 3 more runs. Same day (within 1 hour) same dyno, same car, and gains on every run. What else do you want?? If it didn't make power I DEFINITELY would not have it on her car. Now instead of basing your claims on street racing with your buddy, something that has way too many variables to be accurate, (including driver) Just come down to USP and dyno it as Greg mentioned above. As he said earlier 100% money back guarantee if you dont see a gain in power!! You can see for yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 





_Modified by 3071R-GLI at 8:29 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

/facepalm


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*

Dood 
do you go out looking for other rabbits to race? You obviously don't get the whole dub thing. 
Perhaps you should sell your vw and go buy a Honda.


----------



## VWRabbit305 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

Oh wow there the only guys you trust to do work on your car thats funny i wouldnt let those guys touch my car. After those guys installed a stock clutch on a vw and told the guy it was a stage 2 and painted it red and charged him for a stage 2. ya those guys do real good work pal. and if you think that story is a lie, go over to autodreams they will show you pics for proof, cause the guy went to them after he got screwed over. and i would never own a honda in my lifetime, i never said i go out looking for vw's to race. its one thing if your buddy has one and you run him every now and then. And i ran my buddy and i saw with my own eyes a big performance loss, So if the test pipe is so great tell me why im beating a car that has software, cai, exhaust and testpipe and im just intake and exhaust. i dont care what you saw on that dyno, the car isnt putting the power down on the black top. I should not be beating a rabbit that has a giac flash over me, i never never never beat him not even close untill he got that test pipe now im faster. So you cant say driver is a option because we ran enough times and he and i both were all out so you can take what you want from that.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_Oh wow there the only guys you trust to do work on your car thats funny i wouldnt let those guys touch my car. After those guys installed a stock clutch on a vw and told the guy it was a stage 2 and painted it red and charged him for a stage 2. ya those guys do real good work pal. and if you think that story is a lie, go over to autodreams they will show you pics for proof, cause the guy went to them after he got screwed over. and i would never own a honda in my lifetime, i never said i go out looking for vw's to race. its one thing if your buddy has one and you run him every now and then. And i ran my buddy and i saw with my own eyes a big performance loss, So if the test pipe is so great tell me why im beating a car that has software, cai, exhaust and testpipe and im just intake and exhaust. i dont care what you saw on that dyno, the car isnt putting the power down on the black top. I should not be beating a rabbit that has a giac flash over me, i never never never beat him not even close untill he got that test pipe now im faster. So you cant say driver is a option because we ran enough times and he and i both were all out so you can take what you want from that.

\maybe he blew the welds on the intake, or maybe his flux capacitor wasnt working properly. 
who cares if you beat him, if i ran my i/e/flash rabbit aganist a chipped gti and beat him, does that mean rabbit> gti... no it means the driver is horribe. you beat the driver, not the car, and if your car is so fast, then why arent you on the top 20 1/4 mile list??


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWRabbit305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRabbit305* »_ so you can take what you want from that.
What I take from all that is that you really have no clue what you are talking about. Please don't even mention the Autodreams name in here. I have seen so many disasters come from there that had to be fixed by USP. I don't think I would allow that shop to fill my tires with air to be frank with you, let alone change a clutch! 
As far as the testpipe, it works plain and simple. More than enough proof. 2.8L VR N/A motors have been using them for over a decade, and am pretty sure guys that drag race these cars to 12 second 1/4 miles (all motor) know enough that if it lost power they would not be using them. again, I am more inclined to believe the different dynos I have seen, then some guy roll racing in the streets. Funny how everyone else seems to be happy with the performance and sound of their testpipe except for you/your buddy. It almost sounds like you have a personal issue with USP, and that this isn't even about the testpipe. If so please call USP and deal with them directly about whatever issue you may have. But Please don't try to derail this thread anymore with nonsense about the pipe losing power.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

butt dynos & street racing always tell the truth about the power of your car...


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

mad tyte rabbit racing on public roadways > proof from a dyno?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Guys,
I have to clean up a bunch of posts now because you guys can't stop arguing. By the way, even I know not to make claims based off of a 'street race'. 
And while I'm at it, per the rules vwvortex does not endorse street racing. So, take your test pipes to the dyno and keep the race talk out of the forum here. 
Thanks much!


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nater)*

Word.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Snow-Jet-MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow-Jet-MK5* »_butt dynos & street racing always tell the truth about the power of your car...

















x2


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a carbonio cai and the apr 93 program. I need this testpipe.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*

hehe mine is on the way, should be a little noisy with the GHL cat back, and then getting a wot box


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

I have a 3 o2 sensor pzev car. 
Do you guys make a pipe with 3 bung holes so I don't get a CEL?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_I have a 3 o2 sensor pzev car. 
Do you guys make a pipe with 3 bung holes so I don't get a CEL?

we do make the pipe. However, some users report not getting a CEL and some do. So with a pzev car with 3 oxygen sensors there is no guarantee that you will not get a CEL.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jut got mine in the mail today, putting it on tomm night hopefully... videos will be posted within the week
keep your fingers crossed that i dont get a CEL


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

just put this on and drove home... WOW. awesome awesome... thats all i can say, at idle, with my GHL, the car is no louder, once you put your foot in it, you get all the noise you want, 
I might be getting some clips of it tonight, not sure yet


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Clips TONIGHT!!!
Or else..lol

Performance wise... Your thoughts?


_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:19 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

Performance wise the power is there, imo i think its more in the higher gears in the higher rpms, as well as i think there also might be some slight low end tq and hp loss. Still a very quality piece of work and well worth the money i spent. Cheers USP.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

before... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNVFJ4PXmJM
after... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6j9U-eWP3Y

the after clip is very very low quality, i brought the wrong camera with me and it was getting dark out


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Just wondering what other mods you have. 
I have an '06 w/
NST pulley
magnaflow-catback
GIAC 93
carbonio cai
nls short shifter
42 draft shifter bushings

It seems like you pull harder than me!


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

carbonio, GHl GIAC
things that do nothing for power, NLS shifter, VF trans mount


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

That's it huh?
Wow, looks like you got lotsa torque. 
Ever dyno it?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erik04gti* »_carbonio, GHl GIAC
things that do nothing for power, NLS shifter, VF trans mount

the tranny mount? Or the pendelum mount?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

yea dynoed about a year ago, 155 whp and 181 lb/ft at the wheels. im guessing I around 160 wheel and 195 torque at the wheels


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

when i see a diy on this i will purchase it i hate going to the shop


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*

if you cant install this thing, then dont ever work on a car again....
1. put car in the air 
2. unscrew O2 sensor, 
3. un screw clamp holding exhaust and stock downpipe tgether, 
4. unscrew 4 bolt that hold the exhaust manifold and downpipe together
5. unbolt the exhaust mount and the stock DP will fall out
6. out exhaust mount on new testpipe
7. reverse process
I would suggest using a lift or air tools, my car is a 07 with 43k on it, nd the clamps were mighty rusty.


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

k um how much really will this do with stock muffler and cat i have an 06 do i have 2 or 3 02 sensors?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*

2 o2 sensors.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_k um how much really will this do with stock muffler and cat i have an 06 do i have 2 or 3 02 sensors?

Well it will eliminate the cat, as it is an "off road pipe".


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry i knew that i meant stock exauhst sry can spell


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_sorry i knew that i meant stock exauhst sry can spell 
 with the factory catback exhaust we were seeing gains right around 10whp.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You dont need special tools to take out the O2 sensor right ? Open ended wrench is fine, jya ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_You dont need special tools to take out the O2 sensor right ? Open ended wrench is fine, jya ?

22mm or 7/8" open end wrench usually does the trick


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: USP Motorsports product release: 2.5L testpipe, dy ... ([email protected])*

I haz ordered !


----------

